# Why?? Error Message in Siggy!



## taj (Jan 20, 2010)

Please Help...TIA!!
*
Error Message* in Siggy
Your signature contains too many lines and must be shortened. You may only have up to 5 line(s). Long text may have been implicitly wrapped, causing it to be counted as multiple lines.


This is what I'm trying to add and I continuously receive error messages!

*4a Relaxed Full BSB
Ultimate Goal=Full WL

Fotki (link) With 2 small graphics (seen below)







*


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 20, 2010)

Make it smaller, there's a size limit now...


----------



## taj (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for responding FlowerHair, but my font size is at 2. I even reduced it to 1 and I'm still getting the same error message. At a font size of 1 is almost invisible, lol!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 20, 2010)

Try to get rid of the graffics and see what happens.


----------



## taj (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks ladies, I appreciate your help!! I've tried but it still doesn't work.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 21, 2010)

That shouldn't be a problem.  Take the space out between the second and third line and see if that helps.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah, what DL said. 

usually if you press the enter/return key it will add code that you can't see to the siggy making it too long. try doing your siggy all w/o using the return/enter key, preview it, THEN edit as necessary till it looks the way you want it to. also, copy/paste your siggy on notepad or wordpad so that if you lose the window, you won't have to re-type everything.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 21, 2010)

4a Relaxed Full BSB/ Ultimate Goal=Full WL/ My Fotki ​
Quote and copy this.

What graphics do you want to include?


----------



## taj (Jan 31, 2010)

dlewis said:


> 4a Relaxed Full BSB/ Ultimate Goal=Full WL/ My Fotki ​
> 
> Quote and copy this.
> 
> *What graphics do you want to include?*



A heart


----------

